# North Jersey Employee's



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

looking for some good candidates to drive some of our trucks and equipment in Hudson and Bergen counties we will also need several sidewalk laborers to add to the crews this year. Please fill out the form here and let us know what your are interested in along with what type of experience you have.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Rich,
I live in Passaic cty, Hawthorne to be exact. I have a 2007 Dodge 1500 with a New 7.5 ft Fisher Plow. I am looking to supliment some of the contracts that i currently have. I also have 2 people on snow blowers. Does any of this help you. I am fully insured and looking for additional woth in the passaic/bergen cty area. Please contact me at 201-294-1723 if you are interested in talking. Thanks,


----------

